# Gibt es Externe 5,25" Gehäuse für DVD Brenner



## Christian91 (23. Mai 2018)

*Gibt es Externe 5,25" Gehäuse für DVD Brenner*

Suche ein entsprechendes Gehäuse das am besten mit USB 3.0 angeschlossen wird und intern mindestens mit SATA II läuft.


----------



## Kotor (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gibt es Externe 5,25" Gehäuse für DVD Brenner*

Hi,

Leergehäuse mit Formfaktor: 5.25", Anschlüsse extern: USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

oder 

Adapter/Konverter mit Wandlung (von): USB, Wandlung (auf): SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

kotor


----------



## flow87 (19. Februar 2021)

Kann ich auch das Gehäuse einer ehemaligen externen 3,5“ Festplatte verwenden?


----------

